# Two Power Fists?



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I have 28 points spare in the current list I am putting together and I've been told Death masks are a waste heh so I've been trying to figure out what to spend them on, then I realised one of the sergeants for my assault squad only has one power fist, so it got me think since you can only get an extra attack by having another power fist, is it really worth it?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

simply put no.

I've known some people do it for fun, but it isn't an effective use of the points


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

lol oh well, back to the drawing board.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

if you really want to spend those points, but cant find anything else you need, fuckit, why not?

makes for a lulzy model atleast 

i.e. this guy:









'its clobberin time!!'


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

I say go for it as your list is more a fun than a hard-edged competitive one anyway...and that model looks cool:wink:


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

A fun one a friend did was a dual TH "Little Drummer Boy"... he was a terminator captain, so was fairly hard (but swapping the second TH for a storm shield would have been a much better gaming choice.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I had a Dark Angel veteran with two powerfists and yeah he cost a lot but he made mincemeat out of dreadnoughts and he looked cool


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I've eventually gone for a storm shield, probably a better option in the long run


----------



## Coldshrike (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah, storm shield will probably work better for it, but if he's slogging through combat a lot, the only other thing worth getting is a storm bolter IMO.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

I say follow your bliss (whatever makes you happy). And only if you have the bits to spare.

I actually plan on doing it because of this pic--now this is a proper pose for a marine with two power fists. :laugh:


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

If it's good enough for Robert Gulleyman, why not? I've seen plenty of dual thunder hammers, lightning claws, even bolt pistols.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I say if it looks cool then go for it! 

I did something similar once by having a squad of Vanguard armed with pairs of power axes. Might be a horrendous cost of points but it damn well looks cool swinging twin axes about!


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

I say do the Shield. Still looks cool, costs less and has more benefit!


----------



## Phrazer (Oct 14, 2008)

Pfft, i think the real question should be, why have you NOT done this yet?? lol

ps: Those pics are awsome!!


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Quick question, if the codex says "Replaces bolt pistol and/or chainsword with X" means you can dual weild any of the options listed? So you could dual weild pistols? Dual weild Thunder Hammers? Dual Wield Powerfists/Weapons so on so forth?

For example could a Death Company Marine dual weild Thunder Hammers? Or Powerfists? Or Inferus Pistols?


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Troublehalf said:


> Quick question, if the codex says "Replaces bolt pistol and/or chainsword with X" means you can dual weild any of the options listed? So you could dual weild pistols? Dual weild Thunder Hammers? Dual Wield Powerfists/Weapons so on so forth?
> 
> For example could a Death Company Marine dual weild Thunder Hammers? Or Powerfists? Or Inferus Pistols?


yes to all

although im not sure on the benifit of having, say 2 plasma pistols.

creed has 2 hot shot las pistols that he fires as a twin-linked hot-shot laspistol, but i dont know if thats how it works for others...


----------



## Coldshrike (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah, you can duel wield anything as long as it says and/or, or the weapon appears in the list for both weapon replacements (I sware this happens somewhere >_>). Just make sure you're not waisting your points, ie. a power weapon and a pistol is better than two power weapons, despite being cheaper.


----------



## Caratacos (Aug 26, 2008)

One of the setbacks with Dark Angels Company Veterans, they can only swap one weapon for a special melee weapon. Unless they get a pair of lightning claws. I'd love to have a veteran armed with two power fists.


----------



## Coldshrike (Sep 9, 2011)

That is a pity. But I guess being relentless compensates for that a bit.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

DOUBLE POWER FISTS ARE THE ANGRY MARINE WAY!!!

ALWAYS ANGRY!!!
ALL THE TIME!!!

So yeah, its more a fun thing than a useful thing. But I'd still go with it.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Most things you can take twice are useless... but if they are that means you can model that way for cool value without having to buy it.
EG- 2 plasma pistols are exactly the same as plasma pistol and ccw in the rules so feel free to model a guy with 2 plasma pistols (looking suitably smug of course).

I've done a model or 2 with dual power weapons and a bolt pistol holster before now: I hadn't given the model 2 power weapons but I was getting the extra attack anyway so it was just a cool aesthetic. 

I think the only 2 that might be useful are lightning claws and combi-weapons... and I'm not sure if there are any combi-weapons that you can take twice


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Wow... some marines must be super strong to dual weild Thunder Hammers! Would look cool tho!


----------

